# OK, Let's see your Blue Boy bred horses



## targetsmom (Aug 22, 2008)

I realized that 6 of our 7 minis are either Rowdy or Buckeroo bred (or both) and that left out only one or our minis - the Princess - and she can't stand being left out of anything! So how about showing your Blue Boy bred minis? And if they are gray, do you know what color they are genetically or if they carry silver?

Here is "The Princess" Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic, a Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man daughter, so a Blue Boy great granddaughter:







And our Rowdy-bred Cross Country Call Me Awesome daughter whose dam is Blue Boy bred (grandaughter of FWF IBN Little Blue Boy):

She is genetically a silver bay and homozygous for black (can't have red-based foals). She is LWO+ and has one blue eye, probably from Rowdy.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 23, 2008)

This is our double-bred blue boy mare...Emily.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like the blue boy line...wish i had some of it here though



.


----------



## Latika (Aug 24, 2008)

These threads are really familiarising me with my pedigree's LOL - I hadnt even noticed this one til I specifically looked!

My stallion, Sabaar, is a Great-Great-Great-Great Grandson of FWF Little Blue Boy x2 (yes its THAT far back, twice LOL)


----------



## loveminis (Aug 25, 2008)

BUMP !! Let's see some more ! I love the Blue Boy lines.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Aug 25, 2008)

We adore our Blue Boy bred gelding. Wish I could find a bunch more with his want to please attitude! He is the most useful horse we have and he's the same horse day after day after day.

Who's Your Daddy- 2002 Blue Boy bred gelding


----------



## Marty (Aug 26, 2008)

This is my Blue Boy stallion Nick so everything around here born has been a super strong mover like he is. Nick is sired by reserve national champion halter horse Craigs's Skip. Blue Boy has been the foundation of my breeding program and I am very proud of it and all Nick's get. This is truly a nice handsome bloodline especially for those of us who appreciate a "using" horse who is sane, kind, and has plenty of good looks. I love his horse and what he puts down on the ground for me. Nick loves to please, as does his get. His son Timmy, actually moves a little bit nicer in that he loves to set his tail and keeps it set for the duration.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2008)

She is no longer with us, but *Harmony Hills Harvest Gold, a/k/a "Goldie"*, who we lost during foaling, had Flying W Farms Little Blue Boy behind her. H and I have always had lots of animals. One baby goat (kidney stones) and Goldie are the only animals we ever lost due to anything other than old age


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's our double bred Blue Boy granddaughter, Moriahs Adora Blue. We missed our chance this year, but she'll be in the ring next year. She's got one of the sweetest personalities on the farm too.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 26, 2008)

... I have to check all of my horses papers now that there are threads like this



I am bad at remembering this stuff. Heh. Anyway, Funnyside counts on this thread so I will at least post him here. I need some new pics of him. He is such a chunk in some of these.


----------



## RedWagonMan (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is our Blue Boy grandson Red Wagon Blue Angel Tribute. He has done very well showing as a yearling this year.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 26, 2008)

This seemed to get off to a slow start, but I see some beautiful horses here. Thanks everyone! Anyone else notice the nice heads and lovely movement in this line?


----------



## streaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are our Blue Boy bred horses

Aloha Acres Magic Krystall a daughter of Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man






Clear Brooks One Knight Of Magic a son of Flying W Farms Blue Boys Magic Man






Rolling Ridge Reflection Of Blue by Flying W Farms Blue Patent and out of Flying W Farms Blue Boys Fire & Ice






Clear Brooks CK Creating Chaos daughter of Rolling Ridge Reflection Of Blue


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 27, 2008)

Jill, I am so sad to have read about Goldie.

This is my Magic Man daughter Magic Moment "Maggie"

She is in foal to Little John for 2009,,,



)


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Flying W Farms Blue Starlight. She is a Blue Boy DAUGHTER! She is 26 this year. Her last foal was a perlino filly in 2007. She is being bred to Spirit currently but we don't really expect that she'll take. We've have her examined by a repro specialist and she's technically breeding sound but she is probably beyond her breeding years. That's fine with us, she will be here until she crosses naturally. We call her Puddin and she is beautiful although these pictures don't show it.

Puddin last fall at 25 years of age:






Here she is a few weeks prior to foaling in 2007:


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Aug 28, 2008)

I've always been a big fan of Blue Boy. Here are a few of

my Blue Boy bred horses...

Jones IOTA Be A Diva - 2 year old mare - 4 Xs to Blue Boy!











Jones Blue Nightrain - 2 year old stallion - dad's a blueboy grandson











Crystal Ridge Carousel Royale - AMHA Top Ten Halter/ AMHR Top Ten(3rd) Halter











Love those Blue Boy bred horses!


----------



## h2t99 (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the Blue Boy line, I have a mare that is a granddaughter, but I cannot figure out how to add a pic!! I keep trying and no luck. The filly in my avatar is a daughter of that mare, out of a Blue Boy bred stud.


----------



## Candice (Aug 30, 2008)

This is Gingerbreads Blue Mischief a Granddaughter of Flying W Farms Blue Boy.


----------

